# szeretné kérdezni tőletek valamit.



## Tamás7 (2008 December 4)

Tisztelt kávézók!!

Papp Tamás vagyok.
Szeretnék kérdezni tőletek egy pár dolgot. Az én nagypapám kanadában született 1905-be a nagypapám szülei: az édesapa magyar származású nem tudom, hogy mikor ment ki kanadába, de az édesannya viszont kanadai származású végül is a dédszüleim kanadában házasodtak össze majd 1905-be megszületett a nagypapám de nagypapám születése után nem sokkal Magyarországra költöztek a dédszülők. Sajnos már se a dédszüleim se a nagyszüleim nem élnek. Kérdésem a következő kérhetem én a kanadai állampolgárságot, hogy a nagypapám kanadában született ez által nyilván ő kanadai állampolgár.
Ha kérhetem akkor azt hol és hogyan lehet és milyen papírok szügségesek.

Válaszotokat előre is köszönöm.


----------



## fluevogi (2008 December 4)

Sajnos szerintem teneked nem jar a kanadai allapolgarsag. Itt egy link a szabalyokra, amiben eleg jol le van irva ki milyen kanadai csaladfaval jogosult az allapolgarsagra. 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/citizenship/rules-citizenship.asp
Ez alapjan te nem vagy jogosult, mert mar a masodik kanadan kivul szuletett generaciohoz tartozol. 
"who will not became a citizen: People who were born outside Canada to a Canadian parent, in the second or subsequent generation born abroad, and who lost their citizenship because they did not take the steps needed to retain their citizenship;"
Szoval mivel a szulod nem tett mar lepeseket az allapolgarsaganak megtartasara/megszerzesere, amire o a nagypapa alapjan meg jogosultak lett volna ezzel sajnos te elvesztetted a jogot a kanadai allapolgarsagra.


----------



## Tamás7 (2008 December 4)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy reagáltál a kérdésemre.
Akkor az én édesapám kérheti?


----------



## fluevogi (2008 December 6)

Tamás7 írta:


> Nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy reagáltál a kérdésemre.
> Akkor az én édesapám kérheti?


Szia Tamas, 
Szerintem elvileg o kerheti,ha bizonyitani tudja a szulei kanadai szuleteset pl a szulei kanadai szuletesi bizonyitvanya. A legbiztosabb ha bementek a Bp-ten a kanadai nagykovetsegre az osszes papirjaitokkal es ott megtudjak mondani biztosra hogy kerheti-e vagy sem es ha igen akkor az hogy mukodik. 
Mar nem emlekszem a nevere, de a forumon mar volt egy hasonlo eset es neki is ott segitetettek elinditani a burokraciat. Mint minden adminisztracio sok honapig is eltarthat, de jobb keson mint soha
. 
Sok sikert hozza
Fluevogi


----------



## gig78 (2009 Január 17)

*Szép estét!!*

Tamás feltett kérdése engem is érdekelne mivel nekem nagyapám telepedett ki 56-ban.Nagyapám már nem él viszont rokonaim,anyám féltestvére,nagybátja,unokatestvéreim,kinn élnek.
Ebben az esetben is elvileg kérhetné édesanyám a kettős állampolgárságot és rajtakeresztül én is?
Előre is köszönve a válaszokat maradok tisztelettel:
józsi


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 4)

gig78 írta:


> Tamás feltett kérdése engem is érdekelne mivel nekem nagyapám telepedett ki 56-ban.Nagyapám már nem él viszont rokonaim,anyám féltestvére,nagybátja,unokatestvéreim,kinn élnek.
> Ebben az esetben is elvileg kérhetné édesanyám a kettős állampolgárságot és rajtakeresztül én is?
> Előre is köszönve a válaszokat maradok tisztelettel:
> józsi



Edesanyad nem kerheti az allampolgarsagot, bevandorlasra lenne jogosult csalad osszevonas alapjan. Mivel nagyapad nem el mar igy az sem valosithato meg. Sajnos ugy nez ki szamodra becsukodott a kiskapu.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Március 4)

romesz írta:


> Sajnos ugy nez ki szamodra becsukodott a kiskapu.



De, azért még van remény, mert több kapu van!


----------



## gig78 (2009 Március 15)

Milyen kiskapukra gondolsz szakidani?
Érdekelne a véleményetek a munkával kapcsolatban is.Nekem autószerelő végzettségem van de nagygépekkel foglalkoztam leginkább.(kamion,földmunkagépek,hidraulikus gépek,bányagépek)Ilyen tapasztalattal van eséj reálisan munkáttalálni?


----------

